# shipping charges



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

What do you think a fair shipping charge would be for soap & lotions

1-5 items ?

5-10 items ?

10 plus ?


I am going to do shipping this way for awhile until I figure out the other .

Thanks , Patty


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Well it sort of depends on the size of your bar or lotion, but this is what we do:

1 - 5 bars = $5.00 shipping
6 - 10 bars = $9.00 shipping
11 - 15 bars = $13.00 shipping
16 - 20 bars = $17.00 shipping
21 and more = $21.00 shipping

*MICHELLE*


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

5 oz bars , 2 oz lotions.


Thanks


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Get your flat rate boxes and see what fits...the new $5 small boxes holds 3 of my bars, the $10 ones hold 36 bars, and the new large ones $13 holds 50. I pack tolietry orders when they call the order in so I know exactly how much to tell them the package shipping will be. I bill for shipping on tolietries to alot of my customers with them paying for the products up front.

You won't get large orders with your shopping cart set up like that...who is going to pay $1 per item to ship? Vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I did not know they had small boxes now . 

I guess I could always add

actual shipping will be charged when items are packaged

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> You won't get large orders with your shopping cart set up like that...who is going to pay $1 per item to ship? Vicki


Tell that to my husband...he set up the shopping cart! :biggrin
*MIChELLE*


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

I did it based off an online calculator I found. See what technology gets me some of the time. I have adjusted our prices.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Why not ship in USPS flat rate? 

I love the new large box.... fits a TON of soap! The small boxes fit 3 bars of my soap.

Sara


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I am reviving an old post. What methods are best for shipping? 

Is there an idea of what boxes to order for flat rate or is priority shipping better?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I use Flat Rate boxes only for those going far, like down south, or California. For in state or closer states it is cheaper to ship in your own boxes with priority shipping. But when you have an online USPS account they have the prices listed right there and you can click on the cheapest method.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

The new Regional rate boxes are much cheaper than flat rate... you have to order the boxes off the web site and you have to print the postage on the web site.. but I can ship 9 large bars of soap for 5.00 anywhere in Michigan and 7.00 out of state... thats with the regional rate A box... there is a larger one called the B box.. my customers love them.. it saves them money and I get large orders of 100.00 or more from alot of them because I can ship cheaper.. many of my customers order with a large order by ordering within the entire family and they share shipping charges... It works for me and them both..


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you have special paper to print the postage on?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Tim Pruitt said:


> Do you have special paper to print the postage on?


 nope- regular paper + clear packing tape


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use usps.com I ordered (for free) every single flat rate (they are all priority) and priority regional box they carried. They are shipped for free in boxes of about 25. I then set up an account with them and print all my shipping labels through them. After I print them out and tape them to the boxes I also use the carrier pickup, where you can tell them where to pick up the boxes, your porch or for me we have a school bus stop for my grandson. I set my wholesale orders on the priority flat rate boxes, 4 of my bars fit in small, 36 of my bars fit in medium and 50 bars fit in large. I only use priorty regional boxes for those in Texas for wholesale. Now ratail orders I ship least cost, but always with priority usps.com because you get free shipping conformation, just that service there saves you 50cents. Vicki


----------

